# Furnitures



## sathyanril (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to know where in KL we can get used furnitures .... I am planing to rent a house in Ampang area which is partly furnished..... as the partly furnished house rents only about RM1200-/- where as fully furnished about Rm 2000 to 2500. 

So planning to rent a partly furnished house and buy all my requirement so that the cost on investment can be recoved in 10 months time.. 

Co can anybody in the gourp guide me to find a place where we can buy either used furniture ( in good condition)... or new furnitures at normal cost...

Looking for reply

Friendly
Sathyan


----------



## movingback (Jan 3, 2011)

Try ikea, they're easy to assemble and take apart if you need to move another place in the future.




sathyanril said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like to know where in KL we can get used furnitures .... I am planing to rent a house in Ampang area which is partly furnished..... as the partly furnished house rents only about RM1200-/- where as fully furnished about Rm 2000 to 2500.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathyanril (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi MovingBack,

Thanks a lot... Very useful.

Ru from Perth..? I am currently working in Perth and shall move to KL in April. The detail given by you was very useful and surely help me a lot

Friendly,
Sathyan


----------



## movingback (Jan 3, 2011)

What a coincidence..

I'm working in Perth as well, I'm moving back to Malaysia around mid March.
I move around in Perth quite frequent and so far I find that Ikea's furniture is best if you might be staying in the same house for long term. The furniture is rather light and not too expensive. I'm afraid second hand furniture is a little difficult to come by in Malaysia.

You could check out this company as well - Courts Mammoth
They do accept payment in installments.

Hope this helps






sathyanril said:


> Hi MovingBack,
> 
> Thanks a lot... Very useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## sathyanril (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi,,,

Just to update u.... IKEA also provides facilities for payments in Installments without any interest..... Looks gr8 offer...... Check this 

IKEA Friends


----------



## up.north.expat (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi,

Maybe renting furniture may also be an option to consider? You can Google "MK Home" and you'll find a company that done this.

Regards,

Up.North.Expat


----------

